# DVD replacement?



## Barnaby (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi

I might have missed this but what are the alternatives to DVD for watching Opera? My fairly ancient DVD player is in its final years and I've only recently started watching opera on DVD. I don't want to start splashing out o lots of discs only to find them obsolete once my player goes.

Thanks for helping

B


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I burn image files (.iso) of my DVDs using Brasero program and play the image files instead of the DVD. Will need a computer hooked to your video screen. There may be a Windows version but I use it on Linux.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

DVD players, like CD players, DVDs and CDs, will all likely be around for quite a while yet. They are all cheap and still in production, and while sales have diminished, they are holding steady as the markets stabilize into the cults of the buyers and of the streamers. As I said before, you can still buy 78s from collectors' markets, so availability of the aforementioned should not be a concern in our lifetimes.

If you don't want "to start splashing out on lots of discs," then I suggest You Tube.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Blu Ray Players are dirt cheap and will play DVD, plus the Operas on Blu Ray.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Blu Ray Players are dirt cheap and will play DVD, plus the Operas on Blu Ray.


Not all of them, make sure to ask :tiphat:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Just get a new entry level Sony Blu-Ray player. It will play a bunch of formats. If you want region free, let me know and I can give you a recommendation on that


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I use iTunes to download operas from the store. No worries about ever damaging a digital file.


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Not all of them, make sure to ask :tiphat:


Which Blu-ray players don't play DVDs? I've never read about any such beasts.


----------



## Barnaby (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks folks. I'm probably safe enough buying DVDs for the foreseeable then. I am in the UK and region free would probably be an advantage to me, bigshot so a recommendation would be helpful.

One other related question. Can I assume all NTSC discs will play on PAL TV and DVD players?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

NTSC won't play on a tube type PAL TV set. But it will on most flatscreens I believe. Region free players might convert for you. It will take a little research to puzzle out.

I got my region free player from these folks. I got a fancy Oppo, but you probably could do fine with an inexpensive Sony.
http://www.220-electronics.com/region-free-blu-ray-players.html


----------

